# Strange Full Strut Mount



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

This is my 4/2/21 gobbler. I must say, i have never seen a Tom strut with his rear end jacked up. But a friend showed me a pic from a cam in Ms of a Tom doing exactly this. 

Has anyone ever saw this ?


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope…..never seen that.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven’t


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been turkey hunting for 30 years and watch them strut out my front window every spring, I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

He flew down n blew up into an instantaneous full strut as he was skiddin’ to a stop…


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

"Twerky"?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiscoboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Nope, time to have a talk with the taxidermist


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

I'd be upset with that taxidermy job


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm sure there's a possibility that a tom could do that to be seen--lifting his tail high, by raising up his legs. Every turkey has his own character.

The question is: was your turkey doing that? If that wasn't in his character, I wouldn't want him displayed like that!


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

I think i figured out whats wrong. His leg wires are bent forward. He is wired into a log. If i lift the log up in the front, it all seems to fall into place.


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

I would try to fix it, it looks bad IMO. Post another pic if you fix it.


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

what was the taxidermist thinking? Can he fix it?


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Maybe that thing is a freak with Stork legs, lol.


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Wife & i will attempt to tilt him back this weekend. I will update. Thanks


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I’d return it to the taxi and make him fix it! That’s freaking strange!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

It looks like he’s flying down from the roost! I don’t even know if a turkey would do that while in the ground!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Its tilted way forward and the tail is swept back. Did it leave the shop looking like that? Definitely not posed correctly.


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes, we now know it is odd. Probably not a skilled taxi, though he does do alot of stuff, and his studio looks very nice. The problem is, i do not think he is a turkey hunter.


----------



## Buckbrown26 (4 mo ago)

Never seen it.


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Huh, Update. I found a live pic of a turkey doing this.


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Mine


----------



## TreeTapper (4 mo ago)

Definitely different not sure I would want it. But each for themself.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

LampaStamp said:


> Huh, Update. I found a live pic of a turkey doing this.
> 
> Nope. That's his hackles
> View attachment 7722377


Nope. That's his hackle feathers, not his rear end. The taxidermist in this case, messed this mount up IMO. Didn't study reference photos and is very inexperienced at mounting turkey's. The top of a turkey's head is usually even with the base of his tail when strutting. You can easily see that this is not the case in this mount, but it is in your turkey picture.


----------

